# Fry Food Other Then Bbs?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For freshly hatched fry, does anybody feed anything other then bbs? Specifically has anybody fed thing like flakes, boiled egg.. or anything that doesnt need to be cultured and can be bought or prepared in bulk.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I am curious about this aswell, and its one of the things thats held me back from even attempting to breed p's.

Like I mentioned in another thread I used to feed cichlid fry ground/blended up hikari sticks, flakes and other quality foods mixed with zoe to form a mush/paste that cichlid fry loved and thrived on.

Its good for them but I guess the question is will they go for it?


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

look into micro worm cultures. yes, i believe they need to be cultured, but i don't think it's as time consuming as bbs, if that is what you are looking for. i can't remember the specifics, what type of worms, just some members posting about using them, years ago. so, there has to be some info in this forum about it, as i remember asking about them when i was breeding macs.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hatching your own brine shrimp isn't time consuming or hard actually takes 5-10 minutes to start a batch a day n 5-10minutes a day to strain n feed bbs.only way to go in my eyes for the price & simplicity.plus fry go right for em & grow like mad eating them IMO.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Doent take a ton of time but that 5-10 minutes multiple times a day every day plus cleaning all the hatcheries every couple uses can get annoying. Im probably beign a bit too wishful but it would be awsome if there was something that i could buy or prepare in bulk so i dont have to keep hatching bbs every day.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I only feed twice now. Once bout noon-ish n again in the evening.I clean one hatchery a day at the first feeding.same time as I start this one for the next day. My lose count has went way down since I switched to 2 feedings. I've lost 4 dovii fry since I sukd them out(bout month old now)rbp probably around 100 same age.ill admit I probably caused almost all these transferring tanks, suking them out of parents mainly. I have 2 batches rbp with at least 1000-1500 each. My growth rates are awesome. IMO more than twice a day isn't needed or beneficial.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

you shouldn't have to hatch every day. with some salt and water, and aeration, the bbs can survive 2-3 days.

however, seriously look into the micro worm cultures...i think it pretty much takes care of itself...i *think* it was micro black worms? again, research it here, some people have had success with it.

also, not sure about how well it works, they do have that auto hatcher...can't remember the name??? i never used it, so i don't know if it works well, but i remember a member saying they liked it...i'm still skeptical about it myself...i think it goes in the tank then the bbs swim out once they hatch.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/162614-breeding-ver-20/

here is where i remember hearing about micro worms...though i haven't seen him on in a few years. he talks a lot about them in this thread, but not sure about where to get or what kind. fairly amusing reading old threads where i posted (breeding noob at the time).

and that auto hatcher is called "hatch n feeder" if you care to look into it.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

http://aquanic.org/species/ornamentals/documents/microworm.pdf
This may be helpful. I have been wanting to try it for a while.

And here are simple instructions for raising them on a smaller scale.
http://www.worm-cultures.com/microworminformation.htm


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just an update. Yesterday i bought 1 pound of brine eggs so i will have more then enough so im going to just try to feed them bbs as long as i can and just hatch it in larger quantities.

Going to try this for now. I may try the micro worms but it doesnt really seem any easier then bbs


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried shelled brine shrimp & wasn't impressed. I've fed it twice a week apart on month old babies.next day both times at 100-150 babies dead in each tank I fed that crap to. Brine will definitely last more than one day, I hatched everyday because of the # of fry eating & because freshly hatched is the most nutritional. Cluster freeze most of your can, & keep what you'll use in a month or two in the fridge for daily use. I suggest getting a cough medicine cup for your salt measuring & one for brine measuring also. I fill cup level(salt) everytime for consistency & have almost total hatching of the brine. I have a bigger cup(1L) for perfect water amount everytime also.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Would a pantry be ok for storing brine shrimp? Its not freezing cold but is colder then the rest of the house. I plan to just use sw from my sw reef for the water to hatch the shrimp in. i also have a bucket of reef salt so i can easily mix a consitant batch of saltwater.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

BRUNER247 said:


> I tried shelled brine shrimp & wasn't impressed. I've fed it twice a week apart on month old babies.next day both times at 100-150 babies dead in each tank I fed that crap to.


Same thing happened to me. I think decap bse should be introduced gradually and after at least 2 months. Once they start taking it, it is a great food imo, and a little goes a long way.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont know if you can clear this up of not but is there such a think as deshelled brine that you can hatch? I didnt think there was but yesterday i was reading and it sounded like there was a deshelled brine that could still be hatched


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

There's you-tube videos about it cluster. My can says don't store above 40degrees.although my 1st can wasn't stored in fridge when I picked it up from Lfs. I store mine in fridge n freezer.


----------

